# 92 Stanza 5sp Tranny



## Nissan Jedi (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm new to the site and tunning period so bare with me. I have a 92 Stanza. It's a 5sp with 216K miles. I want to keep it and start working on it as a project car but I don't want to bother if the tranny won't hold 300hp. Will it hold up or should I do an tranny swap and if so, what tranny should I swap it with?


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, the transmisson "holding up" depends on a ton of factors. Who drove the car before you? I know for me it was my sister who couldn't drive clutch to save her life and had it replaced twice before handing me the car. That said, if it was driven hard or if you're unsure of the condition it might be wise to look around for a replacement. Mostly just take a peak around the transmission and if you notice any leaks, cracks, rust, etc. then chances are it isn't what you want to risk running 300 hp on. The reason I say all this is because my car has about 50K less miles than yours and I already know the transmission in mine wouldn't hold anywhere close to that number. If all these things aren't an issue than it would really depend on the clutch assembly and flywheel you choose and its ability to take 300hp from the engine and translate it to rotational momentum for the tires. There are several clutch applications that are still being offered for the Stanza (at least for my 91) from companies such as ACT, short throw shifters from Monza (Pacesetter), yet I can't seem to find a flywheel which would be my only word of warning. 

If you do decide to change out the entire transmission I believe I read that any transmission bolted to a KA will bolt to another KA simply due to the fact that the bell housing is the same. Don't quote me on this, hopefully someone can provide a better answer into that but just keep reading the forums, there is copious amounts of information in here.


----------

